# 2017 sentra sv static suspensions or bags



## darkshadowkings (4 mo ago)

I'm looking in the near future to get new aftermarket suspension. But need a little help with deciding as there isn't much info out there on either to weigh the pros and cons I would like to go bagged but can't find info on anyone that have gone bagged it all static plus trying to find if there's a way to the a negative camber on the rear as well


----------

